# Buy or Sell ?



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2008)

Read this. It's funny.


----------



## starzfan0211 (Mar 18, 2008)

That is funny :lol:


----------



## macfixer01 (Mar 18, 2008)

Noxx said:


> Read this. It's funny.




Yeah it's very funny. How materialistic can she get? He really put her in her place.

macfixer01


----------

